# Help picking a tarpon reel



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

In July I'm headed to my daughter and son in laws home in Miami and I will be tarpon fishing from a kayak.

I have been looking at some reels and I am trying to decide between a Calcutta 700b or the 400b and the cheaper Charter special. 

I think he usually fishes with live for tarpon but I think I might like the option to cast lures. If I want to cast lures is the Calcutta the only option?

If I go with the Calcutta would I need the 400 or 700? The 400 holds 305 yards of power pro and the 700 holds 620 yards of power pro.

The Charter special has a lever drags and max drag of 33lbs, the Calcuttas drag is around 17 lbs. Since I will be in a kayak does the drag pressure matter less since there is less leverage?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

I use a calcutta 400 on a 8' g loomis, i throw lures at them here i use baitbusters or other large swim baits. Im in the tampa bay area.


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help,
I decided on the Calcutta TCE400


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

When I was a kid, I hooked a six footer on a Zebco 33 with 10# line. I think the 400 will be better.

Good luck. However; if you look at past posts you will find that I think that Kayaks are unfair. Us poor boaters have to pull the fish to us. You just reel youself to the fish.

TC


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

So how did it work out with the Zebco?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm using the TLD 15's for trolling and calcutta 700's for casting. allot of the guys are using the 400's, it personal preference. keep in mind the Galveston tarpon range between 100 and 190lbs with allot of 130 to 160 class fish


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Liquid2,

The Zebco worked fine for the first hundred yards... third jump .... she jumped three more times with my popping cork in hot pursuit going under the Copano Bridge.

TC

Haven't seen either since.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

liquid2 said:


> Thanks for the help,
> I decided on the Calcutta TCE400


The Calcutta 400 is the perfect size and capacity for targeting Tarpon from a kayak and a on the light side for boat fishing. My only complaint is the medium speed gear ratio, wish it was a little faster. Spooled mine with 50lb braid and added the power handle. Sight casted and hooked two fish at POC last year with it, what a rush!


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea I just ordered the power handle a couple of days ago.


----------

